# B14 JDM Bodykits



## larinah (May 14, 2003)

Found this while surfin, enjoy

http://lucinors.at.infoseek.co.jp/off/toukai.htm


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..Hmm, the Silver 200SX has a nice looking back-bumper.. ..never seen that before.. :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

VODKA, check out the rims on this one...looks like what you had before..










I'm really liking some of those sentras...but the white Honda HR-V looks too boxy and ricey...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now only if we can find someone to bring it to the usa.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

damn i need to get the front bumper and grill from that silver car. If only we could get these


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

wow, some of those are really nice.... i cant decide on my favorite. Maybe the black hatch tho.... :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i really dig how some of those b/k's have the lights built into the bumper like that. BEAUTIFUL!!!
scre the gtr kit. i want this whole setup. grill, complete bodykit, headlight, bumper lights. LOVE THAT.
can someone import these. SERIOUSLY?
and what info does it give in english translation?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thats the Lucino VZ-R right?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no, i dont think so.

the VZR had full amber corners dont it?

i could be wrong.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> no, i dont think so.
> 
> the VZR had full amber corners dont it?
> 
> i could be wrong.


im just talking about the body kit. either way its a nice looking kit.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

The white hatch is hot!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

ill second that, on the white hatch


----------



## larinah (May 14, 2003)

*more jdm*

yo liuspeed, i think thats the vz-r

http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/ani5/

hey yall, found some info on that silver car everyone loves, the front seems to be a lip, i don't know about the rear. those are nismo parts. Checked on the nismo site here an found nothing. part #s are as follows: NISMO 62020-RN140 (front), NISMO 98100-RN145 (rear), NISMO 62302-RN140 (grill). Maybe they stopped makin em or somethin. Ya'll probably heard of Japandy on ebay right, he situated in japan. asked him if he could find the parts an he said they very hard to find but he'll see what he can do.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

great thanks for the info !


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://sunny_lucino.at.infoseek.co.jp/history.html

the history of the lucino... in japanese... but hell, at least the picture subtitles are english!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

much appreciated for finding some info on these kits. thanks guys, and any other info would be great!


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

did yall happen to click the link back on the bottom of the page? They have a BBS sadly its all in jappanese hehe i posted a message it says im from america with a little angel beside it lol


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

also click on the other links it has more pictures of other cars


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

emailed the author of that page...!!!

Hi, James. Sorry, I'm not good at English well.
This message was made using automatic translation site.

Lucino VZ-R is very rare in Japan. I have seen VZ-R only at once. VZ-R has SR16VE engine which demonstrates 175/7800 (PS/rpm), 16.5/7200 (kgm/rpm). My lucino is not VZ-R.

?«These sites indicating the spec of Lucino were automaticaly translated into English by translation site but not parfectly.
http://www.excite.co.jp/world/url/b.../htmls/car/enginesyu.html&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

http://www.excite.co.jp/world/url/b...W/htmls/car/syuyosyo.html&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

Opt. Lucino was made in 1995 by staffs of "Option", which is monthly magazine. There is only one Opt. Lucino in the world and it is not marketed. The grade of base car of Opt. Lucino was "MM", which has GA15DE engine. This engine demonstrates 105/6000 (PS/rpm), 13.8/4000 (kgm/rpm).
Although aero parts of Opt. Lucino were sold before, it is not sold any longer now. So we can't get those any longer.

It took many time to write this message...

ani


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

crazy translation :crazy: wtf did he say?


----------

